# Problème AirPlay



## iPommes (1 Août 2016)

Bonjour,
Je viens d'avoir la nouvelle Apple TV 4 et j'ai un problème avec celle-ci.
Enfaite quand je veux lire une vidéo en AirPlay, la vidéo s'affiche sur ma télé et sur mon iPhone (avec écris lecture sur l'Apple TV) mais le problème c'est que l'Apple TV ne lis pas ma vidéo et sur mon iPhone le lecteur playeur m'écris 0:01 puis 0:02 et ça recommence 0:01, 0:02..
J'aimerai avoir votre aide sur ce problème car j'ai déjà essayer de réinitialiser l'Apple TV, mon iPhone, essayer avec un autre appareil mais rien n'y fait. 
Et je tiens à préciser que je n'avais pas ce soucis avant avec mon Apple TV 3 donc apriori pas de soucis avec la wifi..
PS : L'Apple TV et l'iPhone sont à jour.
Avez-vous une idée du problème ? 
Merci de votre aide et de votre compréhension.
Cordialement 
iPommes


----------



## wip (1 Août 2016)

A tout hasard, tu as essayé avec une connection Ethernet ? (même si ça fonctionnait avant en wifi...)


----------



## USB09 (5 Août 2016)

Dans quelle application jouez vous la video ?


----------

